# Got Bored!! (Stock exhaust mod + vid)



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i got bored this past week and decided to try the stock exhaust mod. i did it a little different and i think it turned out good. It sounds like toned down hmf. see what you think and let me know. Also its for sale cause i already have a hmf so i really dont need it.



















ItLIVES053.flv video by robertwduke - Photobucket


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

much better than that HMF


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Man that sounds good, I like how you turned the tip down too.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

your sig says FCP 750?
is it diff cams and pistons or stock?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

modified mine about 2 months ago now my son wants me to do his to replace a hmf hes running now


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I just did mine about 2 weeks ago....theres a video on here somewhere....I'm NOT going to buy another exhaust. I really like the sound, and it did give me a little more power, IMO.....I would suggest this mod to everyone before they went out and bought a pipe.....expecially if your on a budget like I am......LOL.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

How difficult is this mod to do? Im not real good with a welder but Im sure I could find someone to do the welding for me. Could you use the same high temp paint to re-do the head pipes as well as the muffler, I know they are prone to rusting after a while? What about getting a tip from somewhere like HMF and putting on the muffler to give it a custom look, has anybody done that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that bike kicked ***. nice wrinkles on them hangin berries.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys! 88rxn/a i have H.C pistons and a set of flynts custom bog cams. and if i do sale the pipe ill take $100 for it. waiting to see what the hmf sounds like with a fresh packing.


----------

